# Balklans war



## Brian G Turner (Jun 5, 2012)

I remember reading a lot about the Balkans civil war between the Serbs, Croats, and Bosnians in the 1990's.

I seem to remember a particularly brutal massacre about a town I remember phonetically as "Beehatch", but am having trouble locating the actual spelling.

Is anyone able to remind me of the proper name and history, please?


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 5, 2012)

The place is, I think, Bihać (pronounced beehatch by the BBC ), which lies in the far northwest of Bosna i Hercegovina. During the war, the town and the "pocket" around it was beseiged. I don't recall a massacre there (and it doesn't seem to be in Wiki's list of massacres), but it was one of those places where, over a long period, a lot of people were killed or went missing (4000+ between those) or expelled.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 6, 2012)

Many thanks for that - great references for research, too. I always swore elements of this would eventually find some place in my writing, so it's good to find additional notes and locations here.


----------



## John Davy (Feb 6, 2013)

By today's standards, 4000+ dead people doesn compare to 1.3 mill in Armenia, 6 mill in Congo, 2 mill in Iraq, 50, 000 Twergha (Libya) etc. I know the people of Bihać fought bravely, though


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 6, 2013)

Indeed, but you're comparing a small town over a short period, with entire countries over years.


----------

